# He Rises From His Tomb



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

The archery world is about to be shaken and flipped and knocked on its booty. 

A massive wind is blowing through the archery world as I type this. Things will never be the same again. 

Or I guess I should say that things are about to be back to normal in this here forum and field archery.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm thinking a homecoming party is in order.


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

If he can ever figure out how to get here.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Well if he takes the train, he'll have to leave his bow behind.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Of he takes the train he will send his bow ahead prior to leaving. Gotta be smarter then the avg bear :wink:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

He is released.................... come one come all....................


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

COUGH...COUGH....COUGH...

AHHHHH...


The dust is cleared from my lungs. 

and the chosen one is back from the dead


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

I think he forgot this was a forum and he needs to post????????????????? :noidea: :doh:


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Holy moly................ you were left for dead. You were killed about every way possible. :lol: :welcomesign:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

takes more then bug spray to kill a HORNET :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

and after all this time you still don't have more post then the chosen one :doh:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm posting this via TapaTalk, so I can't tell, but what's your post count BH?


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Spend more time behind the curtain now a days than in front. :lol: Plus I don't have nearly as much wind as you. :becky: :chortle:


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

31416 is the hornet, you are at 9,128 he could be gone for the next 5 years and you wouldn't catch him. :nono:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I'm posting this via TapaTalk, so I can't tell, but what's your post count BH?


31,416....but you may only be able to find 4 or 5 ::doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

but then again...after doing a quick peek...31,417.....after the last post so this is 31,418 and ALL of them are back..even the pics :mg: :RockOn:

even SPs boots in my profile


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

That's what I was wondering, if your post count was anywhere near the actual number of posts that were visible. Good pitching duel tonight, but think I'm going to head on to bed soon. Jarlicker & I got in 14 this afternoon and it kinda tired out this old man.


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

I can make it 102 if you like. :set1_thinking:


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Welcome home BH.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

tjandy said:


> I can make it 102 if you like. :set1_thinking:


:zip: you need to step away from the buttons....you have done enough good....no need to do any bad things


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> but then again...after doing a quick peek...31,417.....after the last post so this is 31,418 and ALL of them are back..even the pics :mg: :RockOn:
> 
> even SPs boots in my profile


What the ........ are you doing back here . So who is the walking dead.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

wolfman_73 said:


> Welcome home BH.


thanks buddy....its good to have removed the "altar mask" :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

USNarcher said:


> What the ........ are you doing back here . So who is the walking dead.


I have had my eye on you....your boy is back


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> :zip: you need to step away from the buttons....you have done enough good....no need to do any bad things


Whatever post count bully. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> I have had my eye on you....your boy is back


This is all about you......I thought it was someone cool. You done cryin about the yankees?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

USNarcher said:


> This is all about you......I thought it was someone cool. You done cryin about the yankees?


I never cry about my Yankees.....we have 27 rings....no need to cry


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Well it's time to shoot. Now we just need that little duffer friend of yours from SC back on the sceen


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Welcome back old friend. Heading to the woods in the morning. :wave:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

USNarcher said:


> Well it's time to shoot. Now we just need that little duffer friend of yours from SC back on the sceen


I don't know if that is gonna happen...heck the last time I was down that way to shoot...I sent him a text and he never showed up...heck he didn't even respond


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

who the heck changed all the emoticons? I have to learn them all again :doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

tjandy said:


> Welcome back old friend. Heading to the woods in the morning. :wave:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


again thank you my friend....I owe you one :darkbeer:

you too Sticky.....


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Good to see ya back Bro! :cheers: :thumb:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> who the heck changed all the emoticons? I have to learn them all again :doh:


 Got a head start on ya there... :chortle: :chortle: :nyah:


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

shooting any?

sent using Tapatalk2


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Jarlicker & I got in 14 this afternoon and it kinda tired out this old man.


Did your new friends shoot?

sent using Tapatalk2


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Hell's bells...look who snuck back in! Welcome back BH!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

hdracer said:


> Hell's bells...look who snuck back in! Welcome back BH!!


Thanks buddy....it's good to be back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

He was chillin in the basement...... sucking on battery Acid.....Listening.... just waiting for someone to unlock the box..... Welcome back brotha!!!! There are some that might actually come back on here more just to "Witness".... LMAO


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

that is money GP....on top of that it's from my favorite movie of all time :thumb:

The box is unlocked.....

and thanks for the support and the effort put forward to get the box unlocked back in the day....just as always your boy is still here for what ya need...even though you have moved on :cheers:

You know my # if you need anything


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> that is money GP....on top of that it's from my favorite movie of all time :thumb:
> 
> The box is unlocked.....
> 
> ...



You know i haven't lost my touch......Just couldn't smack down those in need like the old days cuz........just cuz... but now i too have shed some chains and look forward to regulating on fools that seem genetically predisposed to set trippin! For those that dont know....You better axe somebody! LMAO


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow... just... wow. :faint:

Took me a while to notice the resurrection since I'm not around this place much these days. Welcome back you man of so few opinions. :lalala: :becky:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JawsDad said:


> Wow... just... wow. :faint:
> 
> Took me a while to notice the resurrection since I'm not around this place much these days. Welcome back you man of so few opinions. :lalala: :becky:


 Surprise...your favorite buddy is back :darkbeer:


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Did I hear someone can't post? Operator error. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

tjandy said:


> Did I hear someone can't post? Operator error.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:chortle: yep...that was my bad...:doh:

I am blaming that one on GP  we had a long talk and I forgot that I changed my email addy and didn't click the link sent to me :doh:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> :chortle: yep...that was my bad...:doh:
> 
> I am blaming that one on GP  we had a long talk and I forgot that I changed my email addy and didn't click the link sent to me :doh:
> 
> ...


Newbs. :doh: :lol:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

tjandy said:


> Newbs. :doh: :lol:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


my bad...my bad....:doh:


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Give it a couple days. It's like ridin the ole lady. ..... I mean a bike. :becky:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

tjandy said:


> Give it a couple days. It's like ridin the ole lady. ..... I mean a bike. :becky:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 exactly.....


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

:doh:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

yuppp yuppp..

nice pair boots..!!


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

I feel the need to break out the old South Park and Costanza avatars.. We must respect your "Authoritah!"


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JawsDad said:


> I feel the need to break out the old South Park and Costanza avatars.. We must respect your "Authoritah!"


Ahhh the good old days....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> yuppp yuppp..
> 
> nice pair boots..!!


You know you love it.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Welcome back Darrell...you were sorely missed.

I now have AT back in my Favorites list. :thumbs_up


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Welcome back Darrell...you were sorely missed.
> 
> I now have AT back in my Favorites list. :thumbs_up


WOW! Talk about awakening the dead, they're poppin up everywhere!!  Hope all is well Jerry! :cheers:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> WOW! Talk about awakening the dead, they're poppin up everywhere!!  Hope all is well Jerry! :cheers:


Us 'awakening dead' travel in packs. :wink:

Doin' good Sticky.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

lol good to see ya have been paying attention to what's going on....

The only one missing is Bubbleguts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

so, i guess a welcome back is in order....i guess.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Well hello there Old Friend! The Dark Side is back! :becky:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

carlosii said:


> so, i guess a welcome back is in order....i guess.


Guess so...

I also would like to thank the....well I will stay nice and just say person....us who ratted Kade out. Looks like that kind of backfired and blew up on your face. :doh: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mag41vance said:


> Well hello there Old Friend! The Dark Side is back! :becky:


:chortle: back to normal....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

who let all the zombies in?


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

Good to see you're back Hornet ! :thumbs_up :darkbeer:

Now if we can just get OBT back :shade:

Woody


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

target1 said:


> who let all the zombies in?


Zombies...I am far worse then a zombie...I will kick the snot out of a zombie  they see me and run the other way :wink:



Woody69 said:


> Good to see you're back Hornet ! :thumbs_up :darkbeer:
> 
> Now if we can just get OBT back :shade:
> 
> Woody


Good to see you buddy....OBT is done. He may pop up...but he is archery no more.


----------

